# Press a key to reboot

## enhorabuena

Hi all

I've a strange problem. When turning on my computer, just after Asus logo, a message appears saying "PRESS ANY KEY TO REBOOT". By pressing any key computer reboots and I get exactly the same message. It seems that lilo doesn't want to load at all. I've tried to run lilo after booting from a Knoppix liveCD and chrooting my system, but I got this message even if I used su.

```
Fatal: open /dev/hdc1: Permission denied
```

I also fscked /deh/hdc1 (boot partition)...no errors

I suppose something is wrong with boot partition, but I have no ideea what.

Some help will be grateful. Thanks!

----------

## dgaffuri

May you check your lilo.conf? I think you should have /dev/hdc and not /dev/hdc1 in the boot option.

----------

## enhorabuena

Thanks for replying, dgafurri. It is /dev/hdc1 because this is my boot partition. However, I've tried also with /dev/hdc and I got the same error  :Sad: 

----------

## dgaffuri

Just guessing. Are you sure that your disk is hdc? What is hda? You may boot with gentoo installation cd and check fdisk -a output. Or chroot and give grub a try (grub identifies disks in a different way).

----------

## enhorabuena

Thanks again for replying. My hda is cdrom. I'm sure of that. My hdd is seen as hdc (4 partitions: hdc1, hdc2, hdc3 and hdc4). I don't know why suddenly does not boot anymore. Maybe I have no permission to run lilo after chrooting?

----------

## dgaffuri

 *enhorabuena wrote:*   

> Thanks again for replying. My hda is cdrom. I'm sure of that. My hdd is seen as hdc (4 partitions: hdc1, hdc2, hdc3 and hdc4). I don't know why suddenly does not boot anymore. Maybe I have no permission to run lilo after chrooting?

 

Are you saying that it stopped booting without changing anything? I thought you were installing and it never booted. I would give grub a try, just to see if you get the same error (BTW, I prefer it over LILO, you can change configuration without re-installing in the MBR).

----------

## enhorabuena

Yes, it does not boot anymore after months of running. Sincerely I never used grub. Perhaps I should give it a try ...

----------

## JSharku

I seem to remember Knoppix mounting partitions readonly and you need to explicitly remount the read-write.

Sharku

----------

## Mben

I think this is obvious but... you will have to have a working /dev and maybe /proc to run lilo (even inside a chroot). I really have no idea how to do this now that devfs is gone but I still think it is needed. That still doesn't explain why it just stopped working. Did you flash your bios? I have used grub all along on my asus motherboard based machine, because lilo never worked for me. oh well, good luck

----------

## widan

 *Mben wrote:*   

> Did you flash your bios?

 

On some boards, simply adding or removing disks can mess up the boot order too.

----------

## enhorabuena

The boot order is the same and I didn't flash my bios. In the past I was able to compile my kernel and run lilo after chrooting from a Knoppix CD, so I think the problem is not here ... don't know yet where  :Sad: 

----------

## someguy

USE="-bitch -in-laws nice gorgeous smart" emerge girlfriend

heh i have that

----------

## enhorabuena

Yeah, thanks someguy. I'd preffer some useful advices

----------

